# Bottle Calf Problems



## rockinbcattleco02 (6 mo ago)

Hey y'all. 

We have an 8 day old charolais bull calf, thats on a bottle. I've noticed 2 days in a row at lunch time when I check on them, after his bowel movement he has had very small amounts of blood at the end of his bowel movement. He is big and healthy, but still makes me quite a bit nervous.


----------

